# Piranha Not Eating?



## tux121 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a black rhom and I am trying to feed him healthier food but he won't eat it and will only eat feeder fish. How long does it take for him to learn or eat food like beef heart and stuff? This is my first rhom and I now realize he's nothing like the red bellies. Help?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

Some take to non-live food right away, some are more stubborn, just cut the live food out completely and keep trying to feed shrimp, tilapia, catfish, etc. until it takes it. It won't starve itself, so even if it takes a week or two, you don't have to worry -- it'll come around.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

agreed^^


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Try silversides he'll probably take these before anything else as they're close to what he wants other than being dead. Nightcrawlers are a great food also.they love the wiggle.


----------



## duster1971 (Jan 23, 2010)

silversides are an awsome choice. even my eel that refused to eat any thing but live took to these.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I'd stay away from catfish. It leaves an oily film in your water.


----------



## frankie09c (Aug 21, 2009)

yea just hang in there, my manuelly didnt eat anything for 5 weeks until started eating pellets
good luck


----------



## JmanoftheSouth (May 14, 2004)

I had a rhom and he went about 3 weeks without eating. He called my bluff because after the third week I went out and got a 10 gallon and set it up for feeders. I know people say that feeders have little nutritional value but he ate those right away and i was scared of finding a deap rhom. I had him for a year or so and then sold him to someone on this site and got redbellys (much easier to care for).

P.S. Thats a nice dolphin frankie, but it looks like you had him outta the water for a little while before you took the photo. Those fish are beautiful when their right out of the water but boy do they bleed when you gaph "em...


----------

